# Anyone know what a neck stretching tiel is all about?



## wilfred (Apr 19, 2013)

Fairly frequently Joey does the strangest neck stretching thing looking like he's got something stuck in his throat, but I don't think he has because after a couple of these weird exercises he acts quite normally, preening and wing and leg stretching. I can only describe this neck stretching as follows, he opens his beak stretches his neck upwards whilst tilting his head back slightly and the waggles his head from side to side a couple of times still with his beak open and his neck feathers fluffed up. He does this three or four times before going back to normal mode. Has anyone observed this type of thing in their Cockatiels?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

This is called adjusting his crop. Some birds do it just by yawning others will stretch their necks out. Its how they make their crop contents more comfortable in there. Totally normal and nothing to worry about!


----------



## wilfred (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh well that's okay then, I didn't think it could be anything serious as like I said, he behaves completely normally afterwards. Is this something that he is likely to do after eating, when his crop has fresh food in it?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It depends...mine do it throughout the day so it just depends on how their crop feels.


----------



## bmcgowen135 (Oct 10, 2012)

huh, i always wondered why Sunny yawned so many times in a row. It makes sense now.


----------

